

Bloomberg sued for 29,000 pages of Fed loan documents to crunch data - apaprocki
http://www.bloomberg.com/data-visualization/federal-reserve-emergency-lending

======
reemrevnivek
Where does it say that they're being sued? The text merely states that:

> Bloomberg News sorted through more than 29,000 pages of previously secret
> documents and Fed spreadsheets detailing more than 21,000 loans to compile a
> database showing which companies got the emergency liquidity, and when.

~~~
apaprocki
It was stated here, which was a link to the interactive graphics:

"Three years and 29,000 pages of Fed documents later, Bloomberg uncovered the
who, what, when and a lot more in its investigation of the 21,000 loans to
banks totaling as much as $1.2 trillion in public money.

I'll start by saying that Bloomberg was built on the core principle of
transparency - fast access to information that could increase capital flow and
economic growth. We also believe that the public has a right to know. (For a
timeline of Bloomberg's lawsuit against the Fed, see below.)"

[http://inside.bloomberg.com/blog/2011/08/bloomberg-
uncovers-...](http://inside.bloomberg.com/blog/2011/08/bloomberg-uncovers-the-
feds-secret-liquidity-lifelines.html)

